# help



## glad10 (23 Octobre 2011)

bonjour je viens sd'acheter un macbook air 
mais je suis larguée


----------



## Larme (23 Octobre 2011)

Rapport avec le forum ?
Un peu d'explication sur ton « problème » ?
S'il s'agit de Mac OS X en général, je t'invite à aller sur les divers sites présents dans ma signature...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Euh... oui. Et ?
Il faudrait quand même donner des explications. 
En plus ce n'est pas le bon endroit pour poster. Ici c'est pour ce qui a un rapport avec App Store.

edit/ Toasted by Larme.


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Octobre 2011)

Si ca peut aider Débuter sur mac


----------

